# bent pins on motherboard socket



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok today I got all my parts for my pc im building. When i sat the cpu in the motherboard socket, it felt as though it was in so i shutup the socket up and tryed the fit the heatsink, i could not so i checked to see if the cpu was it properly-it wasnt and the pins are bent. I am pretty sure that i bent the pins by not sitting it in properly, But not 100% because if the pins where already bent it might explain y it didnt fit in properly. 
Anyway i tryed bending the pins back without much luck because one just snapped.

My question is can i buy a new socket and just mount it on or is it not as simple as that? and also would the CPU be alright? it has no physical damage but I did apply a bit of pressure on it. 

I found a CPU socket on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-P4-775-Surface-Mount-Sockets_W0QQitemZ290259169802QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Electronic_Components?hash=item290259169802&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

but does is it easy to install? and does it work at all?

Thanks


----------



## Ackdam (Jan 29, 2009)

OK I am assuming you bent the pins on the CPU not the socket on the motherboard that the CPU fits into. If the pins on the CPU are broken, you'll have to shell out for a new one. If something on the motherboard socket is broken to the point of not accepting a CPU then I would suggest getting a new motherboard. Replacing something like a motherboard socket is not a simple task.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

No the pins are on the motherboard, i know with older cpus the pins are on the cpu, but this is a ASUS P5QL PRO motherboard and e5200 cpu. So theres no pins on the CPU and it looks fine so i dunno if its effected.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

no you cannot buy a new socket / how many pins appear bent? too many to snap in place you can try rma the MB.

no your cpu should be fine, always install cpu's using the MB manual.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

there is 2 knotches in the side of intel's cpu's along with the socket make sure these line up


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i noticed that when I put it in and made sure it was in the right way round, which is another reason why I think the pins might have been bent before.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

when you unpacked the board was there a plastic protector over the socket?


----------



## Ackdam (Jan 29, 2009)

Either way the pins are, a broken pin is still a bad thing. I suggest you save yourself some hassle and try getting an RMA. It probably won't be free unless there have been other instances of the motherboard of this type having bent pins before. Since you already tried installing the processor before verifying the pins orientation it would be a rather difficult thing to prove anyhow.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Buy a new MB, ASUS rma process bites!

http://www.buy.com/prod/giga-byte-g...enhanced/q/loc/101/208344184.html?dcaid=15890


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't mean to sound stupid, but whats RMA? lol


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Return merchandise authorization

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_merchandise_authorization


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok, I got the motherboard replaced and got the cpu in (lined up the two notches and everything) but the heat sink wont click into place properly. Iv tried the artic freezer 7 and stock and the two last clips dont click in (what ever order i click them in) anyone got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

check the push through pins are in unlocked position untill all pins are down in the mb then lock them in place.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea, there all in the direction opposite to the arrows. Its like the processor is to tall, because the heat sink clips on fine when the processors not in. either that or I havnt sitted the processor right, i cant see how though because theres only one way to put a proccessor in.
Its a e5200 on a Asus P5QL PRO mobo and artic freezer 7 heatsink btw.

It could be that I'm not putting enough pressure on the clips, but im bending the board slightly as it is which isn't good. 

Also its worth noting when the CPU is in and the clamp isn't down the CPU does shift from side to side a little if you move it with your finger, I don't know if this is normal as its my first build.

Yes I'm a noob lol
Thanks


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

When you installed the cpu it has a flip cover that has a holding clip did you clamp the holding clip before installing the HSF.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes, I did all that


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Post some Pictures if you can.


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Iv taking the pictures, how do I upload them? And i think I may be bent the pins again taking the photos!!!!! iv got a before and after shot so you can tell for yourself. And another thing is that I cant get the heatsink off now as one of the clips is stuck on really tight!!! this is a complete disaster! somebody help me please. thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

This article is on screenshots, but it does tell on how to upload and attach a jpeg.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, So far so good, Iv managed to install the heatsink properly and found out all 775 sockets pins are bent to one side. So iv installed XP (no bluescreens yet) which is good. 
So thanks everyone for your help.
Also one minor problem is that I am short of 3 4 pin molex connecters for my fans and memery card readers, but have loads of sata cables, is there a converter that I can buy to convert sata to molex? Iv had a little look on the internet but couldnt find any thing in the UK. Thanks again


O btw I think the reason why I could install the heatsink properly was because the first clip i pressed down was too hard so the heatsink was tilted slightly to one side, so i couldn't get the clip in on the opposite side.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is what you are looking for copy the part number and paste into google to see if you can find it in the UK> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226018


----------

